# How to fillet a Snapper



## GCjetski (Jul 28, 2018)

Since I have filleted a Snapper or two recently I thought I would make a video showing how I do so


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

At work so I cant watch the video... but the fish in the thumbnail looks like a porgy...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

AdrenB said:


> At work so I cant watch the video... but the fish in the thumbnail looks like a porgy...


It's a snapper. He's not local. Same way I clean a fish, except I clean them a lot faster. I don't know if he slowed it down for the video, if not, it would take him a whole day to clean a good box of fish.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking he's not from LA (lower Alabama).


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just want to know how well that black cooler holds ice in the summer heat??? I bet it doesn't get much ass sat on it.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

MrFish said:


> It's a snapper. He's not local. Same way I clean a fish, except I clean them a lot faster. I don't know if he slowed it down for the video, if not, it would take him a whole day to clean a good box of fish.


Pretty sure when he's cleaning fish for himself he isn't providing narration and instruction.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> It's a snapper. He's not local. Same way I clean a fish, except I clean them a lot faster. I don't know if he slowed it down for the video, if not, it would take him a whole day to clean a good box of fish.


Strictly speaking, it's not a snapper, it's a porgy. Yes, the local common name for that is white snapper, but it's not in the Snapper family (Lutjanidae) but in the Porgy family (Sparidae).


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

AdrenB said:


> At work so I cant watch the video... but the fish in the thumbnail looks like a porgy...


It is a porgy, but the local common name for them is white snapper. It's not a snapper, technically speaking.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

perdidochas said:


> Strictly speaking, it's not a snapper, it's a porgy. Yes, the local common name for that is white snapper, but it's not in the Snapper family (Lutjanidae) but in the Porgy family (Sparidae).


It's a snapper. Pargus Auratus. I know what a white snapper/red porgy is. The fish in the video is from New Zealand.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

perdidochas said:


> Strictly speaking, it's not a snapper, it's a porgy. Yes, the local common name for that is white snapper, but it's not in the Snapper family (Lutjanidae) but in the Porgy family (Sparidae).


 That's the name they tell tourist on headboats lol


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> It's a snapper. Pargus Auratus. I know what a white snapper/red porgy is. The fish in the video is from New Zealand.


Its still a porgy no matter where it's from.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The amount of marine biology knowledge around here is stunning.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

People that eat that fake snapper probably drink Zima. LOL


----------

